# Frederique Constant FC-938MC4H6 Heartbeat GMT - CDN$6400 - good price? also questions!



## simms327 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Am shopping around for a GMT watch, and came across the FC-938MC4H6 Heartbeat GMT at a dealer today, that happened to have a "going out of business sale" and are offering this beautiful unique GMT watch for CDN$6400 (I live in Canada). I am wondering if anybody has purchased this watch, and what their thoughts are, and if CDN$6400 is really a good deal? I have looked around online, and found a few reputable looking places in the US that sell this for $6000-ish.

I plan on using this watch when travelling to keep track of what time it is back home, but i tend to travel to beach countries and like to swim. it says online that the watch has a 5atm water resistance, which equates to about 50m. Would this watch surivive a trip in the ocean just spashing around(besides the damage to the leather strap?). I realize that this isn't intelligent, but if i happen to go the beach, i wouldn't want to leave the watch on the beach towel... alone...

My current watch is a Rolex submariner, and I have had it for 10 years with no problems, and it is a durable watch. Can i expect the same kind of durability out of FC? I.e. no crystal scratches, extremely tough case, if worn daily?

Thanks,

David







​


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

Dear David,

Thank you for your message.
You are right, this model has a five ATM water resistance. So you can easily swim with. However it will deteriorate faster your alligator strap. We do not recommend you to have a swim with this model if you like to keep it in a good condition for many years. 
You can have a look on our website to see stainless steel bracelet watches models. If you like sports models, you will find this kind of watches into the Index and Classics collections. 
Here is the link: Frédérique Constant | Overview

If you have further more questions, please do not hesitate to ask again.

Best regards.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

At 5M water resistance it is not advisable to swim with. WR does not take into account the additional water pressure you exert on the watch when moving it and should be not taken literally. As far as the durability issue the answer is simply no, it wont be as hardy as your Rolex. (is this really a question?)

The FC is meant to be a dress/casual watch while the Rolex is a diver sport watch, they are meant for two totally different environments. The case on the Rolex is designed to be hardy and lead an active lifestyle, the FC is meant to lead a refined lifestyle. If you really want a hardy GMT then get the Omega SMP GMT or a Rolex with a GMT feature. Make it a sport watch with WR around 100M to swim or 200M to dive (minimum).


----------



## simms327 (May 1, 2012)

Walked into an AD today, and they will give it to me at 15% off of CDN$4995, which is WAY cheaper than the other place I went to, so I am considering picking one up. Its a beautiful watch.

Thanks for the advice and feedback on water resistance and durability. Guess I will just have to be a bit more careful with it.

MZhammer: Don't want a Rolex GMT as I have a Submariner and am not willing to give it up. Don't want two almost identical watches.

THanks!


----------



## simms327 (May 1, 2012)

So after much humming and hawing, I took the plunge and ordered FC-938MC4H6 Heartbeat GMT at a nearby AD.

Am very excited! Will attach pictures when I get it!​


----------



## SankalpDesai (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations Simms327. Do post some nice pics of your FC once you receive it.


----------



## simms327 (May 1, 2012)

Proud new owner!


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

That is STUNNING! Enjoy and please wear it great health!


----------



## Burton679 (Oct 18, 2012)

enjoy it


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Stunning watch, congratulations!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

now that def has the "WOW FACTOR" ! congrats


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my! Nice watch! Thank you for sharing.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------

